# Mapping chips??



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

HEy Guys,

I need some advice on the various lake map chips for my Lowrance LMS-332C.

I need to get a lake map chip for my GPS unit. I have been looking at Navionics and Lakemaster Pro maps mostly. I am curious as to what other people use and how they like them.

I fish mainly Lake St. Clair so detail on this lake is of the highest importance. I do salmon fish a few times on Lake Michigan and Huron and a few inland lakes in NE and SE michigan but only rarely. 

I've heard of some problems with being able to read the Lakemaster Pro maps on Lowrance's smaller units like mine. Anyone hear of this? 

ANy help would be appreciated!!

thanks in advance! 

Jeremy


----------



## Curado Kev (Aug 6, 2006)

I got a Lakemaster Pro chip for my Lowarnce Ifinder H2oC and I love it. No problems !!

If you are always on LSC, then you probably want to go with Navionics. 

The Canadian side of LSC is NOT on Lakemaster Pro chip and I believe it is on the Navionics chip. However, the canadian side of Erie is on Lakemaster Pro chip. 

Ckev


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I've got the NauticPathUSA and love it. Has all the Great Lakes. Here's the cheapest I found.
http://www.byownerelectronics.com/store/product.php?productid=17285


----------



## catch and release (Jan 8, 2005)

Guys, What exactly do you get with these upgaded cards?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

http://www.byownerelectronics.com/store/product.php?productid=17285


----------

